

Game Console Makers Feeling the Heat from Apple - katzfilms
http://mashable.com/2009/09/25/apple-threat-to-game-consoles/
Will internet enabled TVs hurt video game console sales too?
======
byoung2
I just downloaded Need For Speed: Undercover for phone, and I must say it is
every bit as addicting as it is on Xbox 360. It has a career mode, multiple
cars to be unlocked and upgraded, and a whole city's worth of tracks.
Considering that more and more people are carrying smartphones, it makes sense
that we're seeing the move away from console gaming.

------
katzfilms
Will internet enabled TVs also hurt video game console sales?

